# Is ammo coming back?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ripon did a post about 5.56 being $350 per 1000 round and $19 shipping.
And that was true,, And $19 I thought the shipping cost was fair. 

Last night I went into town to eat and pick some supplys 
And wally world had .22LR in 50 round boxes for $2.47 each. limit 3 boxes
That's not much ammo 150 rounds but it's better than nothing.
The guys at wally world said it was the first .22lr he has seen in a long time.
Do you think Ammo might be coming back or was this just dumb luck?


----------



## Texprep (Apr 13, 2014)

No, it is on it's way back, if the crazy's do not try to buy it all up again and hoard it.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Not luck just rite place rite time. Been finding 22lr at Walmart down here. Its still hit or miss depends on what store your in at that time.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The focus has shifted to fishing and water sports. Not many people are going to run through the woods pretending to be in a firefight when the temperature is 90 degrees.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Keep an eye on Cabelas web site, I seen Winchester for 6 cents a round, but be ready to act fast, it doesn't last long, Thursday mornings seem to be the best chance.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Keep an eye on Cabelas web site, I seen Winchester for 6 cents a round, but be ready to act fast, it doesn't last long, Thursday mornings seem to be the best chance.


 thanks for the tip


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> The focus has shifted to fishing and water sports. Not many people are going to run through the woods pretending to be in a firefight when the temperature is 90 degrees.


How about pretending to be in a firefight IN the water? Hmmmmm?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Supplies are going to come and go. It will never go back to where it was a few years ago. That 37 cents around with shipping for god brass was a good buy right now.
Don't expect to see it everyday.
I ordered a 1000 rounds myself


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good point Smitty. 
I've posted before and I'll post again; I Cost Average. I don't necessarily worry about the spot market price of ammo but rather the average cost of my inventory. If you are worried about cost and only cost think about this;

What is the cost of being out of ammo?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I got 1000 rounds of .22 the other day for $52 and I'm seeing the UMC Bulk Pack 250 rounds of 9mm ball going for $72 on a regular basis. Some 38 has been around for reasonable prices.
I still see 5.56 out the ass but not cheap and 12ga is everywhere.


No 40 or 357 yet.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

My daughter and I shot the steel plates behind the house yesterday with 22 it was the first time in a year and six months I felt comfortable playing around.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

FWIW I received my Lake City 5.56 last week and fired off 80 rounds yesterday. I found it as good as any that I've bought from LC in the past. At .37 a round I don't mind shooting some of it either, but I'll likely stock it and shoot some older stuff first.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Ripon did a post about 5.56 being $350 per 1000 round and $19 shipping.
> And that was true,, And $19 I thought the shipping cost was fair.
> 
> Last night I went into town to eat and pick some supplys
> ...


One of my hang outs has some 50 rd boxes for $3 a box. I've bought 400 rounds so far but I have .22lr put away, but it's tempting to wing in tomorrow and pick up another couple hundred rounds, lol.

I was talking to the owner's son yesterday and he said they pretty much know who the flippers and hoarders are and usually impose a 2 box limit on them these days, but if they know you, and you are a regular getting more is a lot easier. They have had at least a 1000 rounds on the shelf for the past week.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

300 rounds Magtech® .40 S&W 180 Grain FMJ Handgun Ammunition $102 on sportsman Guide. If you get on the email list, you find out which "free shipping deals" sometimes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The 1000 rounds showed up today. It is quality ammo and well with in normal standard issue. It is not Lake City. 
Want my thoughts on the ammo? I should have ordered 2000 .


----------



## luckyduck2 (Mar 31, 2014)

I picked up 5000 rounds last wk and 3000 rounds today. It was .10 a shot though. I had been running low so made a big order. It doesn't take long to burn threw 500 rounds.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Ammo seems to be in good supplies except for 22 rim fire which is hit an miss here locally at best and is all about the timing of when you arrive at the store and if there is any left after they get it on the shelf.

This morning I just picked up 500 rounds of TulAmmo 5.56 with 55 gr FMJ for 115.00 in a sealed tin with can opener. Yes its steel cased and Berdnan primed but its decent plinking ammo and will work for a lot of things although there are better loads out there...at a much higher cost. Its still a good bit cheaper than buying by the 20 round box and the sealed tin assures it will be in great condition for long term storage. Besides if you get in a fire fight I doubt seriously your going to stick around to pick up spent brass cases so you can reload them. Academy had the same ammo selling for 159.99!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Honestly, by using In stock ammo, guns, magazines, and reloading supplies I have always been able to find any ammo I wanted, the question is how bad do I want it? meaning of course, how much am I will to shell out for it? Prices jump up and down, but I don't see much change one way or the other.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Finding ammo isn’t that hard here. It’s the powder that is hard to find.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Ripon did a post about 5.56 being $350 per 1000 round and $19 shipping.
> And that was true,, And $19 I thought the shipping cost was fair.
> 
> Last night I went into town to eat and pick some supplys
> ...


 Ammo does seem to be making a very, very slow comeback. I still check about every chance I have and prefer to buy it from WalMart as they have never gouged on the prices as some local gun stores and internet sellers have. Whatever price the market will bear is what some retailers believe and for some calibers like .22LR that seems to be pretty darn high. I have been reflecting on the true value of an ammunition stockpile and I have concluded that it is useful for several purposes. First, to have what you need for hunting and self defense. In this regard, I think that most have stocked up on caliber ammunition and failed to stock enough shotgun ammo. A shotgun is a real game getter and a fearsome battle weapon at close quarters. The only short coming of a shotgun is that you cannot reach out very far to touch someone. So I suggest that we all take stock of our shotgun ammo reserves. Another thought I have is how much ammo you are likely to have on you if an unexpected fire fight begins away from your home. It sure is not going to be 1,000 rounds. The weight and cube of that much ammunition is prohibitive. Besides, if you are going to get into a 1,000 round firefight I would guess the other guy has about the same amount to send back at you. Another good use for ammo reserves is to barter with, but here you want to make darn sure you are not supplying the guy who one day is going to attack you. When all is said, I generally believe that you cannot have too much ammo but you want to be sure that you are not spending money on ammo that could be better spent of another prep such as food or water.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

very well said.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Very good point on worrying about caliber specific and overlooking the shotgun ammo, The priceson buckshot and defensive rounds has stayed pretty much the same while everything else fluctuates up and down. Even the game loads at about 21.00 per 100 bulk pack stocks up quickly. I don't care if it is 7 1/2 or 8 1/2 it will still turn something into a bloody pulp at close range.


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

Around here, supply on most things is getting better than the crazy time of 12-18 months ago. Some calibers, especially .22 is spotty, especially in any kind of bulk pack. Gunbot has been a real blessing for finding ammo that isn't stocked locally, especially 6.8spc. 
That's supply; price on the other hand...


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

dutch16 said:


> Around here, supply on most things is getting better than the crazy time of 12-18 months ago. Some calibers, especially .22 is spotty, especially in any kind of bulk pack. Gunbot has been a real blessing for finding ammo that isn't stocked locally, especially 6.8spc.
> That's supply; price on the other hand...


I understand gun stores pretty much charging whatever the market will bear. I want those same stores to understand that when the ammo shortage is over, they should not expect too much customer loyalty. Internet sites have been especially high priced as they have an even larger customer base than does a local small gun store. I am impressed that WalMart is holding prices to about where they were when this shortage situation began. Semper Fidelis


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

+1 to that one. Walmart has increased prices very moderately on a few thing with most remaining at pre-shortage prices for the most part. As much as I hate Walmart and their crappy incompetent customer service that's where I am buying most of the ammo I don't reload for right now. As for the 22 rim fire...I will wait until it comes back on line again in good supply with reasonable prices and I will buy several cases and be done with buying any more the rest of my life.


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Actually the Distributors are often to blame. WalMart is their own Distributor and they sell their ammo just above cost. The last time I checked Wang Mart was selling the 100 wwb 9mm for .92 per box more than I pay buying it by the pallet. Hard to compete with that. I understand why some low volume shops buy from WM and resell it.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

IMO, it's just like gasoline. There is no real shortage, just that prices haven't gotten to the point some people want them, be it the manufacturers, government or whom ever. Those hording are not helping the problem but I would say it's the middle man buying in bulk 
before it gets to the LGS shops. They know people will pay the price sooner or later so they are sitting on it. I know that's what one local dealer/supplier does. Buys $50,000 to $70,000 worth of ammo at a time, but he did buy premium ammo then marked it up big time and 
moved it with NO problem. And yes he would go to Wal Mart and buy all he could be fore he went to gun shows.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I wish someone would explain hording ammo. Stocking up on ammo is a wise thing to do it ,it is not hording. A set amount of cash devoted to a well balanced supply of ammo is one of the best things you can do to insure you chances of survival. 
With ever increasing number waking up to the future we may face it on makes sense supplies will tighten up. Add to that a government doing all it can to interfere with the market place you are going to see supply problems . The supply will raise and fall but never go back to the 70's.
You must set a price you are willing to pay depending on the brand a type ammo you feel you need. Once you have that figured out be ready to buy when you see it.
If you think Company xyz buys a lot of ammo and sits on it for a year you know little about business. Inventory is about your third highest cost and one of your most controllable . If you buy 100K worth or ammo either with cash you hold or on credit what would you have to get for it a year latter to come out ahead? A heck of a lot more than you think.
On top of the loss in capital , you must pay to store it and in many place you must pay an inventory tax.
Trying to blame someone that stocks up on the ammo they need for increase prices is like blaming a prepper for the increase in food prices.


----------

